# Is the Diaper Sprayer/Potty Pail worth it?



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay.

So i'm due in 4 days. CD'd with dd - but i had my own w/d back then. Now i'm in an apartment and planning on using our communal front loaders...

I'm pretty gung ho - but scared that it's just not going to work out. I have my entire stash (well, for the first 6 mo or so) and don't want to have to use sposies.

The main reason we are using cd's is to save money (thus the prefolds and wrap infested stash). I cannot afford to run more than ONE wash cycle. I just figured out today that if i pay an extra quarter - so $1.50/load I get an extra 3 minutes added to the wash time and an extra rinse added to each cycle. So it's totally worth it.

I did buy some flushable liners, but i know they wont get ALL the poop. I figure, less poop=less cycles needed...right? wrong?

If i bought the diaper sprayer would it (more than likely) drastically cut down the need for additional cycles/pre washes (NOT an option for me), etc? How about that whole potty pail contraption? Is it worth it?

DH just got a "bonus"...and like i said, i'm due in 4 days, so i'd like to buy whatever we'll need ASAP before the baby arrives. (I do have a few packs of sposies that well meaning friends gave us, so i planned on using those up first to avoid first week laundry. Who wants to lug laundry up and down stairs and down the path in 90 degree weather? Not i!).

Sorry this is longish...TIA, though!


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

:


----------



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

I do not do extra cold wash rinse. I just wash once. That's it. Don't waste money on extra rinse.

Also, Potty Pail isn't worth it if you are living in an apartment and do not have one potty dedicated to cleaning cloth diapers. My friend got the Potty Pail and she lives in one toilet apartment and do not use the potty pail. It got too cumbersome moving it onto the potty and off the potty (when you are using the potty).

Diaper spray is an absolute necessary for me... will make your life a whole lot easier! Simply spray away the poop close to the diaper and close to toilet and you won't make any messes (no need for Potty Pail).


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah...we only have one bathroom - I was thinking the potty pail might be a hassle to move on and off the toilet - especially with a 5yo in the house!

So just do the sprayer?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I loved my sprayer. Seriously, it frequently made the diapers look clean by the time the poop was sprayed off. I used coin op laundry, too, and I never had to run extra cycles or extra rinses or anything.


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I loved my sprayer. Seriously, it frequently made the diapers look clean by the time the poop was sprayed off. I used coin op laundry, too, and I never had to run extra cycles or extra rinses or anything.

YAY!







:

Okay, I'm going to have to talk to DH about getting one of these asap then! Does the brand make a difference?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't know what brand I had - i think it was a Mini-Sprayer.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We had a diaper spray for the first year or so but eventually it started to leak and we threw it out... now we just swish them in the toilet and scrub as much of the poop off as we can before putting in the diaper pale. Works just as well as the diaper sprayer, though its a bit more messy/gross on your hands...

As for the wash, I wouldn't worry. When DS was first born I washed the diapers twice (once with soap, and then again w/o), but shortly after we moved in with my dad and we just don't have much water here - shallow well. So, I just wash once on the longest setting I have on the washer (on HOT/COLD) and then throw in the dryer, or hang on the line as possible.

We use Allens Naturally detergent, and treat the poopy ones with Bac Out as we put them in the pale/trash can. Ever once in a while (once every couple months), I add a little bit of bleach (maybe a TBSP?). So far our diapers (40 BG 2.0s) have held up wonderfully.


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

If I were in your shoes I would probably skip the potty pail and since your in an apartment without a laundryroom readily available I would consider the sprayer.

and................................... Good Luck on your pending arrival.


----------



## Gabes Mommy (Jul 1, 2009)

I absolutely love my diaper sprayer. We always use ours and washing is a breeze. We spray all of our diapers and haven't had any stains.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Another vote for the sprayer - it will really cut down on how many times you have to wash/rinse the diapers!!


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

Definitely! get the sprayer...no need to prerinse/prewash. Gets all the poop off. I LOVE the potty pail, and we use it in our main bathroom. NO hassle taking it on/off really. we either lay it in the shower or on the tray in the closet.

Go for it!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

i haven't even started cloth diapering yet, but I did read something one day that I had never thought about. I had planned on buying a diaper sprayer until I saw someone mention that they didn't need one because their shower head reaches their toilet. Not sure if your shower head is removable and reaches the toilet, but if it does you could try that first.


----------



## Momma2Kai (Apr 8, 2009)

I have the potty pail/sprayer combo. If you are exclusively BFing, I don't think you'll need to worry about a sprayer right away. BF poo comes out easily in the wash.

I didn't buy my pail/sprayer until DS started eating baby food in addition to nursing. His poos became thick, peanut-buttery messes that would not easily "swish" out in the toilet. The pail was nice at this point since it gave some "leverage" to the backside of the diaper when spraying the gooey poo off. (it was easier to spray the diaper against a hard surface, more than just the toilet bowl).

Once DS got older and started eating more foods and his poops became "adult like" I found I never used the bucket, and hardly ever use the sprayer since they would just "shake off" into the toilet (unless DS wasn't able to be changed immediately and they got "ground in").

I'd say the sprayer is a must...and since you're using Coin-Op, I'd say the bucket would definitely help when you get to the thick, peanut-butter poo stage! This stage was the most unpleasant (cleaning wise) during CDing!

I also used this in our single bathroom. It comes with a plastic drip tray, so I just set the bucket on the tray and hid in the shower after I was done using it.

FWIW my son used snappi'd PFs. The bucket came in handy for us from around 7 to 12 months of age.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimkins* 
i haven't even started cloth diapering yet, but I did read something one day that I had never thought about. I had planned on buying a diaper sprayer until I saw someone mention that they didn't need one because their shower head reaches their toilet. Not sure if your shower head is removable and reaches the toilet, but if it does you could try that first.









Wow the things I never think of...


----------



## Saraellebirriel (Dec 22, 2013)

No kidding! I feel like a doofus. Lol It seems like a very obvious option now.


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

Even if you don't use a diaper sprayer you still need to 2 do washes to make sure everything is rinsed off or your chances of rash are higher. Not worth it- just budget the extra laundry funds for your community washer. Maybe hang dry so you don't have to spend on the dryer.

With that said, I loved my diaper sprayers. They wear out over time due to the water pressure and I have used them with cloth on both my girls. Also super handy for rinsing out the tub, undies with PT, AF and other things. Worth every penny.


----------



## Backroads (May 4, 2013)

I keep meaning to get a diaper sprayer--they don't seem to cost all that much! But right now I just swish in the toilet and it works great.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

I never even considered the shower head sprayer! That is SO brilliant!! I think mine is long enough! Whooo Hoo!


----------

